# Ripper DVD en stéreo ou 5.1 avec un système 2.1 HK



## benborre@me.com (22 Septembre 2009)

Salut, voilà tout est dans le titre.

J'ai en ce moment un ampli 5.1 mais j'envisage d'acheter un meilleur système, le HS 200 de chez harman kardon car je trouve plus esthétique seulement 2 enceinte, d'autant plus que le son est très bon. Est-ce meilleur de ripper en 5.1 sachant que l'ampli le transformera en 2.1 bien sûr ou bien de ripper directement en stéreo? Y a t-il une perte de qualité audio ou quoi que ce soit? J'ai entendu dire que souvent les versions 5.1 étaient baclées par les studio donc est-ce mieux le stéreo? Quitte à utiliser le dolby pro logic si un jour je souhaite récupérer un son 5.1

MERCI DE ME DONNER VOS AVIS JE SUIS UN PEU PERDU...


----------



## ipascm (24 Septembre 2009)

les mix 5.1 étaient en général beaucoup moins travaillé en terme de temps que la version stéreo, mais les choses s'améliorent.

si tu souhaites evoluer plus tard vers un système 5.1 alors oui il faut mieux ripper dans ce type, sinon, une rip d'une piste stéréo fera l'affaire.

Mais il existe une alternative, surtout avec handbrake, pour ma part, je choisi un ripp en doby prologic II, car le signal multi canal est inclu dans la piste stéreo. j'encourage ce format pour l'apple TV, meme si c'est moins bon que du DTS AC3 et autres...

En gros tu as une piste stéréo nikel si ce sont les écoutes que tu utilise, dans lequel, le signal des autres canaux est présent, et surtout décodable lorsque tu lis le fichier sur un autre systeme multicanal...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2009)

Ça existe encore, des DVD musicaux non protégés qu'on peut ripper ? :mouais:

Sinon, l'auteur de ce topic à intérêt à contacter vite fait Benjamin (je sais pas s'il est là en ce moment) ou Amok par MP pour faire changer son pseudo, s'il ne veut pas voir la boite mail homonyme pourrie de SPAMs !


----------



## ipascm (25 Septembre 2009)

tout dépend du pays dans lequel tu vis...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2009)

ipascm a dit:


> tout dépend du pays dans lequel tu vis...



Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de pays où il soit légal de cracker les protections d'un DVD commercial


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça existe encore, des DVD musicaux non protégés qu'on peut ripper ? :mouais:



C'est un nouvel exemple de l'absurdité de la législation française. D'un coté, la copie privée est toujours autorisée et d'ailleurs on paye une taxe pour la copie privée sur tous les supports achetés (CD, DVD, disque dur, lecteur mp3...) et de l'autre on nous vend des DVDs (et à une époque des CDs) équipés de dispositif anti-copie.
En gros on paye une taxe pour la copie privée et on nous interdit de faire des copies privées.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> C'est un nouvel exemple de l'absurdité de la législation française. D'un coté, la copie privée est toujours autorisée et d'ailleurs on paye une taxe pour la copie privée sur tous les supports achetés (CD, DVD, disque dur, lecteur mp3...) et de l'autre on nous vend des DVDs (et à une époque des CDs) équipés de dispositif anti-copie.
> En gros on paye une taxe pour la copie privée et on nous interdit de faire des copies privées.



Ben oui, mais "_dura lex, sed lex"_ comme disait l'autre, hein !


----------



## ipascm (16 Octobre 2009)

ok, c'est tendancieux, mais pour info, j'ai un (petit) home studio chez moi (24 pistes numériques tout de meme) , et que j'ai réalisé plusieurs mini séquences de 5 min en 3D et une petite bande son mixée en 5.1 (et oui ca arrive aussi). sauvegardé sur DVD. histoire de vérifier la diffusion sur un écran de télé et un système 5.1 (bose)

J'ai d'autres amis dans ce cas et nos "productions" si on peut les appeller comme cela, sont libres, c'est un choix.

par conséquent, il m'arrive de ripper ce genre de séquence pour les downmixer en 2.1 à partir de 5.1 (ce qui peut être utile lorsque l'on utilise une MPC ou autre machine à sampler)

Je comprends le role du modérateur, je comprends la relance du sujet, mais parfois la question peut être posé dans un cadre légal.

Pour ce qui est du pays, il me semble que ripper n'est pas illégal partout. en revanche, faire sauter les protections-> oui tout comme ne pas respecter les contrats de licence / copyrights / droits d'auteur

D'ailleurs Handbrake, n'est pas configuré d'origine pour ce genre de manip.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h32 ----------

ah c'est marrant,, je vois à l'instant que sur le site de macG, il y a de la pub pour AVS CONVERTER... DIVX, MKV etc...

Ca fait un peut  désordre non?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2009)

Certains DVD commerciaux sont effectivement sans DRM (en général des ZONE ALL). Dans le cadre de ton utilisation je crois que ça sera autorisé par le modo. Sinon MacG est français et en France c'est interdit de faire sauter les DRM (sauf si on est utilisateur Linux pour lire un DVD).


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2009)

ipascm a dit:


> Je comprends le role du modérateur, je comprends la relance du sujet, mais parfois la question peut être posé dans un cadre légal.


 
Lorsque j'interviens en tant que modérateur, j'écris comme ceci, en vert, et contre tout, donc là, j'intervenais simplement comme membre de MacGe, ce que je suis aussi (on a beau être modo, on n'en est pas moins surhomme ! :rateau:



ipascm a dit:


> ah c'est marrant,, je vois à l'instant que sur le site de macG, il y a de la pub pour AVS CONVERTER... DIVX, MKV etc...
> 
> Ca fait un peut  désordre non?



Ben non, pas du tout, on aurait parlé traitement de texte, tu aurais eu des pubs pour Office, Pages, ou des sites de bureautique en ligne, vu que la pub, sur MacGe, c'est google qui s'en charge !

Pour en revenir à l'autorisé et l'interdit, , je te prie de revenir à ma phrase, pour être bien certain que tu ne penses pas que j'ai dit ce que je n'ais pas dit ! :



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de pays où il soit légal de cracker les protections d'un DVD commercial



Quant aux DVD musicaux de mon post d'avant, je n'ai pas parlé d'interdiction, je demandais si ça existait encore, en pensant évidemment aux DVD du commerce, qui sont, je pense, tous munis de protections !

Par ailleurs, soyons bien clairs, ainsi ça aura valeur préventive : MacGe (et donc ses modos) n'a aucun jugement à porter sur ce que vous faites, légal ou pas, la seule chose qu'on vous interdise, c'est de venir en parler ici si c'est illégal, *ce qui n'est pas le cas ici, apparemment, j'insiste bien sur ce point*, et ce, non pour de quelconques questions de morales, mais uniquement parce que ce que vous écrivez ici engage notre responsabilité autant que la vôtre, et qu'en cas de poursuites, les ayants droits préfèrent s'en prendre au site, réputé plus solvable, plutôt qu'à l'internaute lui même, pour les dommages et intérêts (là, c'est du "vert modo").


----------



## ipascm (16 Octobre 2009)

Pascal77,

Globalement on est tous d'accord alors. 

> je trouve dommage seulement d'avoir 4 message de modérateur, alors que la question techniquement est interressante (sur la qualité d'un downmix)

En meme temps, je comprends evidemment votre position.

Pour info, je suis evidemment contre le piratage et ne le pratique pas. Pour se détendre, on devrait allez boire un p'tit verre, Et j'aime bien macG !!


----------

